# heizung. s7 oder fertige einheit?



## volker (10 August 2005)

hallo

wir haben hier eine steuerung für eine heizung. zur zeit wird jeder schieber durch eine externe einheit gesteuert.

ich habe 5 schieber, 5 thermos, 5 pumpen. alles 230V.

das ganze soll jetzt erneuert werden.

die frage ist nun, ob ich eine s7 einsetze oder das ganze wieder mit einheiten realisiere die für sowas gebaut sind.
irgendeine hmi einheit muss auch sein.

hat jemand vielleicht ein paar adressen/preise wo ich mal nach so fertigen einheiten schauen kann?

auch so. wie immer darf das ganze natürlich wieder 'nix' kosten.


----------



## dalbi (10 August 2005)

Hallo Volker,

wir setzen für Temperaturregelungen (Heizungen) meist
JUMO ITRON Heizungsregler ein vieleicht ist da, ja auch was
für Dich dabei. 

www.jumo.de

MfG
Daniel


----------

